# Problem to loading module modprobe [Problem solved!]

## hackum

Hello,

After installing VirtualBox, I'm having trouble loading the module. Consider:

gustavo # modprobe vboxdrv

FATAL: Error inserting vboxdrv (/lib/modules/2.6.38-gentoo-r6/misc/vboxdrv.ko): Invalid module format

Thanks you!Last edited by hackum on Tue Jun 14, 2011 2:13 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## wswartzendruber

Have you re-emerged virtualbox-modules since your latest kernel update?

----------

## hackum

 *wswartzendruber wrote:*   

> Have you re-emerged virtualbox-modules since your latest kernel update?

 

I do not know you know. How can I obtain this information?

Thanks you!

----------

## wswartzendruber

```
emerge --oneshot virtualbox-modules
```

----------

## hackum

Thanks you!

Now not can start the Virtualbox, see:

```

hackum gustavo # modprobe vboxdrv             

hackum gustavo # chgrp vboxusers /dev/vboxdrv

hackum gustavo # echo 'modules="${modules} vboxdrv"' >> /etc/conf.d/modules 

hackum gustavo # VirtualBox

bash: VirtualBox: command not found

hackum gustavo # 

```

----------

## wswartzendruber

Good gravy!  Don't run that thing as root!

Look, you need to run the vast majority of your programs as a normal user.  When you run common stuff as root, any bug or vulnerability in that program can bring the entire system down.

You need to add your normal user to the vboxusers* group.

Do this as root:

```
gpasswd -a $USER** vboxusers
```

* I think that's what it's called.  I could be mistaken.

** This is the name of your ordinary user.

----------

## hackum

Hello! Sorry by no warn:I already write this command. But still yes, I no can start the program. See:

```

hackum gustavo # gpasswd -a gutavo vboxusers

gpasswd: user 'gutavo' does not exist

hackum gustavo # gpasswd -a gustavo vboxusers

Adding user gustavo to group vboxusers

hackum gustavo # VirtualBox

bash: VirtualBox: command not found

hackum gustavo # virtualbox

bash: virtualbox: command not found

hackum gustavo # 

```

Or

```

gustavo@hackum ~ $ VirtualBox

bash: VirtualBox: command not found

gustavo@hackum ~ $ virtualbox

bash: virtualbox: command not found

gustavo@hackum ~ $ 

```

----------

## wswartzendruber

Reboot the computer.

----------

## hackum

The problem persists.  :Sad: 

----------

## wswartzendruber

Give me the output of:

```
emerge -s virtualbox
```

----------

## hackum

```

hackum gustavo # emerge -s virtualbox

Searching...    

[ Results for search key : virtualbox ]

[ Applications found : 8 ]

*  app-emulation/virtualbox

      Latest version available: 3.2.12-r4

      Latest version installed: 3.2.12-r4

      Size of files: 56,874 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.virtualbox.org/

      Description:   Software family of powerful x86 virtualization

      License:       GPL-2

*  app-emulation/virtualbox-additions

      Latest version available: 3.2.12

      Latest version installed: 3.2.12

      Size of files: 32,370 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.virtualbox.org/

      Description:   CD image containing guest additions for VirtualBox

      License:       PUEL

*  app-emulation/virtualbox-bin

      Latest version available: 4.0.8

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 142,698 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.virtualbox.org/

      Description:   Family of powerful x86 virtualization products for enterprise as well as home use

      License:       GPL-2 PUEL

*  app-emulation/virtualbox-extpack-oracle [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 4.0.8

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 3,447 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.virtualbox.org/

      Description:   PUEL extensions for VirtualBox

      License:       PUEL

*  app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions

      Latest version available: 3.2.12

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 56,874 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.virtualbox.org/

      Description:   VirtualBox kernel modules and user-space tools for Linux guests

      License:       GPL-2

*  app-emulation/virtualbox-modules

      Latest version available: 4.0.8

      Latest version installed: 3.2.12

      Size of files: 879 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.virtualbox.org/

      Description:   Kernel Modules for Virtualbox

      License:       GPL-2

*  x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox

      Latest version available: 3.2.12

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 56,874 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.virtualbox.org/

      Description:   VirtualBox input driver

      License:       GPL-2

*  x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox

      Latest version available: 3.2.12

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 56,874 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.virtualbox.org/

      Description:   VirtualBox video driver

      License:       GPL-2

hackum gustavo # 

```

----------

## wswartzendruber

Now give me the output of:

```
find / | grep VirtualBox
```

----------

## hackum

```

hackum gustavo # find / | grep VirtualBox

/usr/lib/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/VirtualBox.xidl

/usr/lib/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/idl/VirtualBox_XPCOM.idl

/usr/lib/virtualbox/sdk/bindings/xpcom/include/VirtualBox_XPCOM.h

/usr/lib/virtualbox/sdk/installer/vboxapi/VirtualBox_constants.py

/usr/lib/virtualbox/components/VirtualBox_XPCOM.xpt

/usr/portage/distfiles/VirtualBox-3.2.12-OSE.tar.bz2

hackum gustavo # 

```

----------

## wswartzendruber

Curious.  Now give me the output of:

```
find / | grep virtualbox
```

----------

## hackum

Here: http://bpaste.net/show/16883/

----------

## wswartzendruber

```
/usr/lib/virtualbox/VBox
```

----------

## hackum

still no.  :Sad: 

```

hackum gustavo # /usr/lib/virtualbox/VBox

Unknown application - VBox

hackum gustavo # 

```

----------

## wswartzendruber

Do you have a window manager such as GNOME or KDE installed?

----------

## hackum

None of the two. I use the XFCE.

----------

## wswartzendruber

You should have an applications menu somewhere.  Do you see any VirtualBox icon in there?

----------

## hackum

No.  :Sad: 

----------

## wswartzendruber

```
ls -l /usr/lib/virtualbox/VBox
```

----------

## hackum

```

hackum gustavo # ls -l /usr/lib/virtualbox/VBox

-rwxr-x--- 1 root vboxusers 2931 Jun 13 18:07 /usr/lib/virtualbox/VBox

hackum gustavo # 

```

----------

## hackum

will be possible to solve the problem?  :Sad: 

----------

## hackum

Problem solved!

Thanks you!

----------

## wswartzendruber

How did you solve it?

----------

## hackum

oh yes!

Install  the VirtualBox and reboot the pc.

----------

